# Vienna to Salzberg and Budapest?



## ValHam (Dec 23, 2013)

Please advise on the easiest and economical way to travel from Vienna to Salzberg - I have a timeshare booked  in Salzberg and another timeshare booked in Budapest - Thanks


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 23, 2013)

Usually trains are the best all around for that distance. You could also check bus service but I prefer the train.

Use http://www.bahn.com/i/view/GBR/en/ to check schedules and prices. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 23, 2013)

I concur as to train.  There is frequent and fast service both Vienna to Salzburg, and Vienna to Budapest.

Are your timeshares in the city?  I have traded in Schloss Grubhof near Salzburg several times, and you definitely need a car to get there.

Between Salzburg and Vienna, there are two different train routes, the faster and more frequent northern one, and the much more scenic southern one. You might have to change several times on the latter, but it is worth it for the scenery.  You could use one route going and the other returning.


----------



## ValHam (Dec 23, 2013)

I have booked Gemuender Firienpark Salzberg and Petnehazy timeshare in Budapest - Never been to area - would it be easiest to rent a car once we get to the timeshare in Salzberg?  

Any recommendations would be appreciated - We are both seniors -thanks kindly


----------



## Jimster (Dec 23, 2013)

*Petenhazy*

I have been to Petenhazy in 2001.  I dont think it has changed much so I would be glad to answer your questions.  FYI it is technically in Budapest but it is a long way from city center.  You can get to the city via a bus and subway with just a bit of trouble.  The real problem for us was the huge hill you have to go up to get back in the resort.  It is very steep.  Sometimes the resort will come down and drive you up- it is only 3 blocks but a difficult walk up the hill.  Most sites can be reached by subway.  I think I have a review on this site.  Driving in Budapest will not be much fun.  The resort has lots of trips and special tours which I think were quite worthwile.  You can fax or email Petenhazy and they will send you information on their tours so you can plan.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 24, 2013)

*Air Berlin or Easy Jet*



ValHam said:


> I have booked Gemuender Firienpark Salzberg and Petnehazy timeshare in Budapest - Never been to area - would it be easiest to rent a car once we get to the timeshare in Salzberg?
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated - We are both seniors -thanks kindly



I suggest flying a Low-Cost carrier from the first timeshare location, which is actually in Germany near Cologne, to Budapest. I would rent a car in each location, but follow others' advice and take a resort-sponsored excursion into Budapest proper because even though RCI lists Petnehazy as being in Budapest it isn't. You will like the flexibility of using each resort as a hub from which to explore other sights, e.g. the Lake Balaton region of Hungary.

We are seniors too (DH is 72) and as recently as 2 months ago rented a car in Italy so as to explore Tuscany. We don't drive into big cities, though.  Driving on the continent is great because of excellent motorways and right side of the road driving. And using a GPS in combination with a detailed map takes away a lot of the stress of being in unfamiliar territory To me, it's more of a hassle schlepping luggage onto trains- we just did so from Florence to Venice and the high step onto the train was a greater challenge than climbing the Torre Pendente!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad I asked the names of the resorts.  The ''Salzberg'' resort is actually in northern Germany, and for that one I concur with the LCC airline recomendation.  Cologne is a hub for serveral LCC airlines, and since Malev airline went bankrupt, Budapest is also a hub for them.


----------



## ValHam (Dec 24, 2013)

Would Vienna be the best option to fly into from Vancouver B.C. if I want to visit these 2 timeshares? If I decide to visit Prague from the Budapist timeshare would it be worthwhile flying out to Prague from Budapist and returning the next day late to Budapist - would I see anything?  Thanks Valerie


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 24, 2013)

*What are your priorities?*



ValHam said:


> Would Vienna be the best option to fly into from Vancouver B.C. if I want to visit these 2 timeshares? If I decide to visit Prague from the Budapist timeshare would it be worthwhile flying out to Prague from Budapist and returning the next day late to Budapist - would I see anything?  Thanks Valerie



Vienna is midway between Budapest at @ 125 miles SE and Prague at @ 125 miles NW.  It's probably over 300 miles from your timeshare in Germany to Budapest.

In your 1st post you mentioned being seniors and, speaking as one, it seems that you may be trying to cram too much in versus as that Travelocity gnome says "Stop & smell the roses!" 

As far as the best airport to fly into, that would depend on your final itinerary.  Maybe you should forget the timeshare in Germany and divide that week between Prague & Vienna...or try to get a t/s week in Austria near the "real" SalzbUrg.


----------



## ValHam (Dec 24, 2013)

I have decided not to go to Prague - However, it seems the fast train would be easy for travel between Salzberg and Budapest.  I realize I would definitely need a car in Salzberg - Thanks Valerie


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 24, 2013)

I am concerned that the OP feels that this Salzburg TS is at Salzburg Austria. It isn't. It is in Northern Germany, near Bonn. 

Googling the resort name will show a 'how to get here' button. Be sure before you book.

Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 26, 2013)

ValHam said:


> Would Vienna be the best option to fly into from Vancouver B.C. if I want to visit these 2 timeshares? If I decide to visit Prague from the Budapist timeshare would it be worthwhile flying out to Prague from Budapist and returning the next day late to Budapist - would I see anything?  Thanks Valerie



With these two resorts, one in northern Germany and the other in Hungary is to fly ''open jaw'' on you TATL flights (trans-Atlantic) with eastbound into either Frankfurt, Dusseldorf, or even Amsterdam, and westbound leaving from Budapest, then use an LCC to fly from Cologne to Budapest.

If you want to do a timeshare for Salzburg, Austria, I would recommend Schloss Grubhof, which is a 45 minute or so drive away, but the resort itself is in a 12th century castle.  From there it is also an easy drive to Innsbruck and Bertesgaden.


----------

